# Two more goats!



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

My cousin sold all her goats, a mix batch for the most part just to keep the brush down. All but her milk goat ... A nice standard Nubian, which gave a little over a gallon of milk last spring.  She didn't want her or her daughter to go to 'market'. So I get the call, "I need to find a home for my milk goat, know anybody?" I told her "Yes, from your barn to mine!" LOL

She is due to freshen the first of May.:woohoo:

A little info about the nubian goat ...

Anglo-Nubian - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

:congrat: You can never have too many goats.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't know Uncle Joe  I can go a little over board sometimes.  We sold off over 60 goats last fall. (blush) Now I'm back up to 6, 4 of them due to kid soon.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

OK. Maybe 60 is a bit excessive.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> OK. Maybe 60 is a bit excessive.


You know ... that is what my hubby said!  He was putting them in the back of the trailer and I was taking them out of the other door. LOL

So he does know better to sell them all...  ...


----------

